# 1938 Bluebird Buy~It~Know !!



## jkent (Sep 28, 2013)

How long will it last?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle1938...-tires-Rare-Antique-Deluxe-Rack-/231064206058


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was gonna' add this one to Nick's 1938 thread, but it looks from the pics that maybe it's already acounted for?


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 28, 2013)

I have this one accounted for already.  great looking bike.

Nick.



dfa242 said:


> I was gonna' add this one to Nick's 1938 thread, but it looks from the pics that maybe it's already acounted for?


----------



## jkent (Sep 28, 2013)

Wish I had the funds to add it to my collection!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2013)

Anybody know (if you care to share) where this bird ended up?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Anybody know (if you care to share) where this bird ended up?




It belongs to CABE Member prewarbikes4sale (Mike) I believe and is also still available on his website:

http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh...my bad.  Sorry Mike - I don't get out much these days :o


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 1, 2013)

*Sold*



dfa242 said:


> Oh...my bad.  Sorry Mike - I don't get out much these days :o




The bike is sold pending payment. The buyer asked to be anonymous. Mike
http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------

